

VideoPress: Automattic's HD video sharing service - adamhowell
http://videopress.com/

======
pronoiac
Compared to Vimeo, it's the same cost ($60/year) if you limit yourself to 3gb
of video, VideoPress offers iTunes support, & there's an open-source
framework:

[http://code.trac.wordpress.org/browser/wordpresscom-video-
se...](http://code.trac.wordpress.org/browser/wordpresscom-video-server)

Discussions and feedback: <http://wpvideo.wordpress.com/>

------
ique
I've been playing around with this framework a bit for my own blog but never
had the time to finish it. It's actually very powerful and a nice piece of
code. It's so generalized to deploy to several servers and the MU framework
that it's a bit of a hassle to install on a single blog.

With this I really hope someone takes the video framework and creates a usable
plugin for single blogs. It would be quite awesome to have.

------
wizard_2
I am very happy to see this, I've wanted it for years now! I can only imagine
that shared hosting servers wont like it.

~~~
teej
The videos get hosted from Wordpress.com regardless of who hosts the blog.

~~~
wizard_2
Thats not true - you can host your own videos and provide the transcoding
service yourself. It's all open source, the entire platform.

